# Bristol Renaissance Faire 2007



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to show you a few pictures of the Faire in WI. I forgot to upload all the costumes that I took a photo of, but I have a few.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love that place..and its only bout 20 miles from me.
Last yr they had a wood nymph that blended in with the trees and foilage was very hard to see her, but very cool costume.
My hubby wants to wear his reaper costume there, but it's always so hot he wouldn't last 10 min.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually I have a picture of a few more but saddly they are at home. One of the wood nymphs I almost stepped on. I have a picture of him. Also someone who was dressed in a Pan costume. I think I have a picture of that too. Will post it tonight.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We were hoping to make it up there this year, but never made it!

It looks like a lot of fun and another opportunity for me to dress up in a costume of some sort! Hopefully, next year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Opps, I almost forgot about the other pictures. Here are the photos I promised earlier.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Mrs.W what about a meet and greet at the fair next yr sometime?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like that idea Lilly!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Road Trip!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd love to do a meet and greet for anybody who wants to go!!!

Count me in!!!!!

I'm _so _going to make something to wear to this !!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Blech. Not for me. I just have something against being insulted all the time by actors as part of the atmosphere. As you can prob tell, I do NOT find Rickles funny!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh come on - it will be fun!!!!

I'll tell anybody who bothers you to **** off! 

Better yet, I'll let Mr. W give them a piece of their own medicine with his sharp Brit humour and genuine accent.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL MR and Ms W as my bodyguards? Tempting.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never had any probs with the people who work there...
They do seem to pick out guys more though.
Just doing there job..hahah


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow that place looks cool shame it soooo far away


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks exactly like King Richard's Faire in Carver MA. Only, I haven't gone in years because it opens in September and October. Who has time during those months?

Great pics btw.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I felt sorry for you guys not going so I prepared a little show for you. It is the mud show. You can get a information on it by www.mudshow.com. So here is the video of the mud show. Enjoy. Ok, that will be 42.50. LOL

Bristol Faire video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/midevil


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I used to sing at the Ren Faire In No.Cal
It was a blast
Of course, running around in 80 degree weather in tights and wool...
not a pretty picture


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

I got to the Bristol Faire twice every year. I went as an elf this year, then a second time as a purple and black night faerie.

xD I remember the faeries, I hung out by them most of the time while I was in costume, alot of people thought I was part of the set up too. Even some of the cast. xD
-Anthony


----------

